# Any Paradise Village Members Who Purchased Resale ??



## GlassFinder (Feb 14, 2008)

We recently purchased a Paradise Village membership on resale. There is a work out room in the spa and we look forward to using that. However, our documentation suggests that we can not if we purchased our membership on resale.

Do members who have purchased on resale have a different kind of ID badge ? I am curious how the spa folks would know if we have privledges or not?? Anyone out there have a membership at Paradise Village that they purchased on resale? I would love to chat some. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Paula (Feb 20, 2008)

GlassFinder said:


> We recently purchased a Paradise Village membership on resale. There is a work out room in the spa and we look forward to using that. However, our documentation suggests that we can not if we purchased our membership on resale.
> 
> Do members who have purchased on resale have a different kind of ID badge ? I am curious how the spa folks would know if we have privledges or not?? Anyone out there have a membership at Paradise Village that they purchased on resale? I would love to chat some.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



GlassFinder: Hi, we are members of Paradise Village and have friends who bought on the secondary market. At check in a member is a member and their Members ID Card - you are required to go to member services and have your picture taken for discount and gym and spa entry, is the same as ours and our other friends who purchased contract through Paradise Village 9 years ago. You are right!! the cards are the same so how would gym/spa know any different. When signing in you just sign in with your name and room number and show card if asked.  We love the resort and were there yesterday to visit grandson, it's very very full right now, packed in fact, so avoid President's week if you can. The resort is extremely clean and well cared for, staff friendly and nice, lots of stuff going on in the evenings and good restaurants on property, pool bar food good and not over priced. Enjoy the resort and have fun.  P.


----------



## pammex (Feb 20, 2008)

If you buy resale can you add those points to your existing account with Paradise Village?


----------



## Loggie (Feb 22, 2008)

No, you cannot add points to the existing contract.  Each contract remains seperate.


----------



## rsonc (Feb 23, 2008)

we purchased resale and the last 2 years that were down there my husband had used the gym and never had any problems. 

We also get the free internet in the one lobby, member meal packages or the discount on the members all inclusive fees. 

I have 2 resale and they would not allow me to merge them. 

We love that resort and the 3 bedroom units are great!! 

Thank
Susan


----------



## Paula (Feb 24, 2008)

Loggie, Hi Leanne, we didn't see you when visiting Paradise Village last week, our grandson was using our time. We hope hubby is feeling much better now, heard he had been very sick. Yes, it was like a Zoo down there so many people we were glad to get back to the Flamingos. We are along the beach at the VDP Flamingos and we enjoy two wonderful months here now, trying to make it 3. Have a wonderful holiday and enjoy the golf Loyal and say hi to your partner. P and G.


----------



## Hawkman95 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Selling soon*

If those of you wouldn't mind sending me a pm on what you paid for your Paradise Village timeshare?


----------



## HudsHut (Mar 17, 2008)

I was researching prices for Paradise Village and found these two completed listings on eBay.

Item # 280204324447
3/4/08
$9902 USD for 9600 points = $1.03/point
seller lss2838
first use 2008

Item # 160213772699
3/7/08
$1125 USD for 3840 points = $0.29/point 
seller snowsun4ever2
first use 2009

I was trying to understand why the price would end up so different on these two auctions. I see that the first use year is later for the smaller contract.
Are there other reasons why a 9600 point contract would command a much higher price?

Thanks,
Maria
(Neither ad is mine, nor was I a bidder on either auction.)


----------



## Loggie (Mar 19, 2008)

The 3840 point package is JUNK!  If you are looking to vacation in the winter with it FORGET IT.


----------

